# Philippine Giant Blue Millipede



## mickiem (Feb 8, 2017)

These _Acladocricus _are about a year and a half old.  They are growing fast and I have been able to sex a few - I have at least 3 females ad 2 males.  Not that they will be old enough to breed anytime soon; that won't happen for a few years.  When they molt, they don't eat the exoskeleton so there are always pieces in the enclosure.  Today I thought I saw complete circles (which I associate with dead rather than molted millipedes).  I was bummed but I fingered through and found all 10.  Happy dance!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 8, 2017)

Beauties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod (Feb 8, 2017)

They're so beautiful!
I hope you're successful in breeding them down the road. 
Where'd you get them?


----------



## mickiem (Feb 8, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> They're so beautiful!
> I hope you're successful in breeding them down the road.
> Where'd you get them?


Thank-you!  They are beautiful.  This photo doesn't show much blue, but they do show it in person.  I bought them from @SDCPs  last October.  He has a website and I saw he is sold out for now.  He is great to deal with.  I got my Flamelegs from him also.  See if this link works!

http://petmillipede.weebly.com/breeding.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 9, 2017)

Those are really cool.


----------



## SlugPod (Feb 9, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Thank-you! They are beautiful. This photo doesn't show much blue, but they do show it in person. I bought them from @SDCPs last October. He has a website and I saw he is sold out for now. He is great to deal with. I got my Flamelegs from him also. See if this link works!
> 
> http://petmillipede.weebly.com/breeding.html


You're welcome! 
Awesome thanks! I'll keep an eye out and maybe contact them at some point [when I have money lol]. 
The link works, thank you!


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 9, 2017)

Glad to see they're doing well for you! I'm hoping to pick up some pedes from him this year if I can free up some space.


----------



## Aquarimax (Feb 9, 2017)

I


mickiem said:


> Thank-you!  They are beautiful.  This photo doesn't show much blue, but they do show it in person.  I bought them from @SDCPs  last October.  He has a website and I saw he is sold out for now.  He is great to deal with.  I got my Flamelegs from him also.  See if this link works!
> 
> http://petmillipede.weebly.com/breeding.html


I agree, I have gotten high-quality millipedes and service from SDCPs. I got my flamelegs and African Black (Mardonius, not AGB) millipedes from him.


----------



## Pipa (Feb 11, 2017)

Very pretty ! congrats ....


----------



## The Odd Pet (Sep 26, 2019)

mickiem said:


> These _Acladocricus _are about a year and a half old.  They are growing fast and I have been able to sex a few - I have at least 3 females ad 2 males.  Not that they will be old enough to breed anytime soon; that won't happen for a few years.  When they molt, they don't eat the exoskeleton so there are always pieces in the enclosure.  Today I thought I saw complete circles (which I associate with dead rather than molted millipedes).  I was bummed but I fingered through and found all 10.  Happy dance!
> View attachment 231169


I would really love to know how they are doing. I recently got 9 of them. I can't find anything about how to keep them so I set them up like my A. gigas going by your recipe for the substrate. I have 2 adult females and 3 adult males and would really love to get them to breed.


----------



## Madnesssr (Feb 14, 2020)

mickiem said:


> These _Acladocricus _are about a year and a half old.  They are growing fast and I have been able to sex a few - I have at least 3 females ad 2 males.  Not that they will be old enough to breed anytime soon; that won't happen for a few years.  When they molt, they don't eat the exoskeleton so there are always pieces in the enclosure.  Today I thought I saw complete circles (which I associate with dead rather than molted millipedes).  I was bummed but I fingered through and found all 10.  Happy dance!
> View attachment 231169


Are you still breeding these beauties?  I would love to get a few.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Feb 15, 2020)

Madnesssr said:


> Are you still breeding these beauties?  I would love to get a few.


I sent you a pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bco2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Have any of these available by chance?


----------



## The Odd Pet (Feb 29, 2020)

bco2 said:


> Have any of these available by chance?


Send me a pm.


----------



## mickiem (Mar 2, 2020)

The Odd Pet said:


> I would really love to know how they are doing. I recently got 9 of them. I can't find anything about how to keep them so I set them up like my A. gigas going by your recipe for the substrate. I have 2 adult females and 3 adult males and would really love to get them to breed.


The biggest difference in these is they seem to have a higher need for calcium.  Are your breeding?


----------



## mickiem (Mar 2, 2020)

Madnesssr said:


> Are you still breeding these beauties?  I would love to get a few.


nothing to sell!


----------



## The Odd Pet (Mar 3, 2020)

That's OK I now have pretty much all of them except glossy black pink legs. Will you have your pink legs again? Also thanks for getting back me.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Mar 3, 2020)

My (Acladocricus sp. "Negros Island") Philippine giant blue/grey millipedes are breeding. I mixed crushed egg shells cuttlefish bone and pulverized limestone into the substrate for calcium.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh I just noticed your meant gigas. Yes they are breeding also. I use the same mix of substrate for all my millipedes.


----------

